# colorful swirls



## dcornett (Jun 8, 2010)

Been practicing with my pop micas, got a ways to go...but I'm having fun.  





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sibi (Jun 8, 2010)

Your soaps look amazing!!  The swirls look awesome!


----------



## dcornett (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks!!! (they're getting a little better)


----------



## NancyRogers (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't see where you need any "ways to go".  those look great!


----------



## April (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi:

I have failed to swirl after two attempts.  I don't see that you have any more "to go" to achieve an ultimate swirl.  These look great.  

You kick swirl.


----------



## agriffin (Jun 8, 2010)

Those are really nice.  I've been wanting to try those colorants- just haven't done it yet.  Your swirls are awesome and I love the contrasting colors!


----------



## Hazel (Jun 8, 2010)

I think they're gorgeous especially the one on the far right.

I'm so jealous of your wonderful swirls.  :cry:


----------



## sistrum (Jun 8, 2010)

I agree with everyone else, I think you are already there!

Those look great.


----------



## dcornett (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks so much! The one on the far right is coconut lime verbena not my favorite scent, but the one on the far left on the other hand is peaks black raspberry vanilla and it smells WONDERFUL! I will purchase it again...(in a big bottle lol)


----------



## gekko62 (Jun 9, 2010)

C'mon,those swirls are pretty darn good! The black raspberry is really lovely.  8) 
PopMica's are my favourite colours.Really intense when you want them to be but can acheive some beautiful pastel & muted tones too.Plus they're a breeze to work with.
What did you use for the black? I have a bleep of a time with black,yrs looks good...


----------



## Mr. Soap (Jun 9, 2010)

those are very pretty swirls!!  you look like a professional to me.   :wink:   the BRV is a very nice color for that fragrance, too.


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm inspired!!!!


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jun 9, 2010)

*Sexy Swirls!*

Those are gorgeous! 
Here's one of my recent successes-- anyone know of a good "almost" ice cream scent? I'd like to get close with a blend of EO's if possible...
[/img] http://yfrog.com/2oneopolitanitpswirlsoapj


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jun 9, 2010)

*Help!!!!!*

Sorry bout that.... I'm having issues uploading the photo!!!! 
Can anyone give me a tutorial on how to make my picture show up right in my reply without a link? Ugh!!! Thanks! :cry:


----------



## Hazel (Jun 9, 2010)

Best Natural Soap,

That's a fantastic looking soap. I have got to practice more on my swirling!


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jun 9, 2010)

*swirly girlies*

Hazel- were those all ITP swirls? 
Your far left picture is really pretty- I love the thin swirly swirls-- The one I posted had some 'chunkier' sections- was hoping for a little more even... which means, YEAH! I get to make more soap!! (if I had perfected it- the fun would be over).   How did you get your pic to post right on your comment?


----------



## Hazel (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: swirly girlies*



			
				Best Natural Soap said:
			
		

> Hazel- were those all ITP swirls?



I don't know what you mean by ITP swirls. 

I really like everyone's swirled soap on this thread. Maybe it would help if I got some pop micas, too. I'm just using what I have around the house which is some liquid lakes and some herbal powders.


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jun 9, 2010)

*Swirling*

oops- sorry-
ITP is "In The Pot" (such a technical acronym for something so basic!). It's just another method. I guess the other option would be ITM (in the mold)?
I've done that too, alternately pouring my different colors, and giving a quick swirl with a skewer or whisk- but I find that with that, I have to work faster so the batter doesn't get too thick before I'm done.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 9, 2010)

Then I do ITM.   

Well, I think yours and dcornett's soaps inspirational and I'll keep practicing.


----------



## dcornett (Jun 9, 2010)

gekko62 said:
			
		

> C'mon,those swirls are pretty darn good! The black raspberry is really lovely.  8)
> PopMica's are my favourite colours.Really intense when you want them to be but can acheive some beautiful pastel & muted tones too.Plus they're a breeze to work with.
> What did you use for the black? I have a bleep of a time with black,yrs looks good...


Thanks, I ordered the black mica as my add on when I ordered my pop micas. But if you notice only touches of it here and there are black, most of it is really just various shades of gray. Still pretty though. This was also my 4th attempt (since ordering the micas) at itps so it was looking a little better than the first three. 

I checked out your link Best Natural Soap, and I love your swirls, I love the colors you used too!


----------



## craftgirl08 (Jun 10, 2010)

Those look TERRIFIC!!  Great swirls and great color combo's!!


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks dcornett! i was so excited to unmold early that I actually had to leave my house and drive around just to stay away from the mold!!! (back away... from the mold...)
Have you all seen the tutorials on this forum?? Incredible. Such a great resource. I spent last night going through all of them... now I want to make a soap stamp, make a yin/yang swirl, make a soap cutter with a guitar wire, make a mold.. There just aren't enough hours in my days!


----------



## BakingNana (Jun 12, 2010)

Fabulous soaps, y'all!!  Just got my pop micas.  Made a pastel with them, but haven't swirled them yet.  Any tips for success?  Again, the soaps are GORGEOUS!!  I can almost smell the BRV right through the computer.


----------



## Lynnz (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh loving those soaps


----------



## dcornett (Jun 12, 2010)

Best Natural Soap said:
			
		

> Thanks dcornett! i was so excited to unmold early that I actually had to leave my house and drive around just to stay away from the mold!!! (back away... from the mold...)
> Have you all seen the tutorials on this forum?? Incredible. Such a great resource. I spent last night going through all of them... now I want to make a soap stamp, make a yin/yang swirl, make a soap cutter with a guitar wire, make a mold.. There just aren't enough hours in my days!


I have watched them, very great resource. I'm very interested in the salt soap they have a tutorial for...that may be my next venture. LOL


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jun 12, 2010)

*salt soaps*

WSP's dead sea salts are great. I've made soap with them and love the texture. The batter looks funny, 'cause it's not smooth... and I like to trace it a little thicker before pour so the salt stays suspended.


----------



## cassy (Jun 14, 2010)

*Nice*

Wow great looking soap.  Can I ask where you get your mica powder from?


----------



## dcornett (Jun 14, 2010)

TKB trading. They've got tons of colors to choose from at a very reasonable price. I just ordered titanium dioxide (among other things) last night, been wanting to do a WHITE soap. I'll let ya know how that turns out.


----------



## honor435 (Jun 15, 2010)

very nice! wish mine turned out like that.


----------



## dcornett (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks! I'm hoping to post some pics of what I've been working on the past few days. (no swirls)


----------



## FloridaSoaper (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes, seriously, these are amazing! Great job!


----------



## honor435 (Jul 4, 2010)

awesome, my swirls, not so good, maybe I will stick to solids!


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jul 11, 2010)

Solid colored soaps can be beautiful as well! Some of my favorites have been solids with "stuff" in them- strawberry seeds, oatmeal, sea salt, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Lesley (Jul 12, 2010)

Beautifull


----------



## dcornett (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank You!!!


----------

